# increase your internet speed



## jobo (Nov 17, 2020)

Thought id share some knowledge ive just come by,, as ive heard people on complaining about their connection speed

that is, that what ever ( or how low) your speed is, windows( 10 ) knocks another 20% off, to reserve for windows updates and the like.

taking this band with back is a simple matter of changing a value in the registry, that even i managed in two mins

heres a link on how to do it, its changed mine from marginal to adequate


----------

